# Filmon TV?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've finally got a decent internet connection (HOORAY!) & can now watch filmon.com & whilst I see ads for Gold TV but can't find the station.

Can anyone tell me where they hide it please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought it was Dave you wanted, might be part of paid package, have you tried opening the headings on left

Post on sat forums recently that they expect an influx of customers/visitors when main changes happen this summer and their servers won't be able to cope, so make the most of it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I switched from PT phone line internet connection which was next to useless to a MEO package of free calls within Portugal, TV and unlimited internet....... surprisingly, it all works through the phone line but the internet (which is the only important thing to us) is now about 4 times faster and completely stable and that in turn means I can now watch filmon without any of the buffering issues I used to experience. 

I've tried pretty much everything on the left hand menu but most of those links take you to additional 2nd tier links so a search is a bit of schlep....... I get Dave & Yesterday etc just fine and see ads for Gold so It's probably there but I just can't find it! LOL!

The good news is I've now got umpteen channels of crap to choose from! 

All that said, the idea of an improved connection is to be able to work more efficiently so maybe the TV is secondary!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Expect with price of Meo probably cheaper to have gone down Sat internet route, problem is your Meo is still copper cable to wherever the fibre optic line is hope it works for you

I would have expected Gold to be in comedy section but it's not there


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Prices of BW satellite or MEO are similar but MEO give free phone calls included in the package. I can't explain the speed but it's 3 or 4 times faster & now completely stable for the first time ever........ How they do that with the same wires, I don't know but they do.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Because at some pint those wires now connect into the fibre optic network


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess so.

I also had a call from MEO today & they told me to save their number as they are the dedicated English speaking help line....... So great customer service at least for now!


----------

